# Books



## RavinHeart (Jul 30, 2009)

*Wooden Bowls from the Scroll Saw with Carole Rothman and Book Give Away*

I choose my first book review with Fox Chapel Publishing to be an interview with Carole Rothman for a variety of reasons. I remember hearing Carole speak with the Splintered Board podcast awhile back, and being inspired to try it. Her enthusiasm and her presentation is what got me to buy my scrollsaw and ask for the book (Wooden Bowls from the Scrollsaw) for a birthday present. After trying a few things on my new / used scrollsaw and not
being very good, I was reluctant to try something that I perceived as advanced. But, after going through the book it seemed pretty straight forward, and if you goof, you just end up with a thinner walled bowl. So, I decided to give it a try. My first bowl was a success and after making many since then I even gave a demonstration at my local guild show on how to make them.

The amount of wood you need to make a scrollsaw bowl fits perfectly with the theme of Cut Offs and "Scrap wood" this month too. If you have a 5×5 chuck of wood or larger, you can make a bowl. It is a fun process too. Look for a video on making them later this month. Be sure to visit Carole's blog for even more designs and
ideas. I visit it regularly for inspiration, tips, and designs. Listen to the audio to learn how to win a free copy of "Wooden Bowls from the Scrollsaw". Check out all the other things Fox Chapel Publishing has to offer too.










Listen to the Interview here INTERVIEW (Sorry I dont konw how to embed it on here)

Comment on the post on my site to win a copy of the book


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

RavinHeart said:


> *Wooden Bowls from the Scroll Saw with Carole Rothman and Book Give Away*
> 
> I choose my first book review with Fox Chapel Publishing to be an interview with Carole Rothman for a variety of reasons. I remember hearing Carole speak with the Splintered Board podcast awhile back, and being inspired to try it. Her enthusiasm and her presentation is what got me to buy my scrollsaw and ask for the book (Wooden Bowls from the Scrollsaw) for a birthday present. After trying a few things on my new / used scrollsaw and not
> being very good, I was reluctant to try something that I perceived as advanced. But, after going through the book it seemed pretty straight forward, and if you goof, you just end up with a thinner walled bowl. So, I decided to give it a try. My first bowl was a success and after making many since then I even gave a demonstration at my local guild show on how to make them.
> ...


I make similar bowls. Though I never new there was a book on it. 
I just checked out the book on amazon. I now see that you are not turning the bowls but sanding.
I use the scroll saw to make a rough blank and then turn them. 
I posted a blog on the way I do it.
Thanks for the heads up on the book.
Scott


----------



## RavinHeart (Jul 30, 2009)

RavinHeart said:


> *Wooden Bowls from the Scroll Saw with Carole Rothman and Book Give Away*
> 
> I choose my first book review with Fox Chapel Publishing to be an interview with Carole Rothman for a variety of reasons. I remember hearing Carole speak with the Splintered Board podcast awhile back, and being inspired to try it. Her enthusiasm and her presentation is what got me to buy my scrollsaw and ask for the book (Wooden Bowls from the Scrollsaw) for a birthday present. After trying a few things on my new / used scrollsaw and not
> being very good, I was reluctant to try something that I perceived as advanced. But, after going through the book it seemed pretty straight forward, and if you goof, you just end up with a thinner walled bowl. So, I decided to give it a try. My first bowl was a success and after making many since then I even gave a demonstration at my local guild show on how to make them.
> ...


I like your way of making bowls as well. I do turn some bowls too. The lathe is a fun tool.

I like this method for the little "Cut offs" and pieces I have around the shop.

My site and podcast is just starting and I have Cut off and scrap wood projects month this month and this book seemed to fit pretty good with it.

I am not considering my site "live" until after my live shop tour on the 30th so it was a fun way to get the word out there and play around. Each month wil will be giving away a book that goes along with the theme too. There are a bunch of other things we are going to do each including talks with other podcasters, magazine reviews, ...

Good luck on the drawing (psst, I am going to end up giving away two copies this month so your chances are better and very few comments so far) Spread the word


----------



## RavinHeart (Jul 30, 2009)

*Outdoor Furniture - Built to Last - Book Review and Give Away*

This month I chose to review the book "Outdoor Furniture - Built to Last" from Fox Chapel Publishing because it seemed to fit well with the theme this month. Outdoor furniture has to be designed to stand up to the elements for years. When building outdoor furniture we need to account for the fact that it will get rained on, scorched by the sun, and dried out by the wind. With the right supplies, design, joinery, and hardware our furniture can be built to last, and this book can help. The 14 projects in this book include Chairs, Benches, Tables, Swings, Gliders, Planters and more. Step-by-step instructions include exploded diagrams, patterns, and illustrations of each project. Although I would like to see more coverage of the pre and post work, it is a solid and good project book.

Listen to the Review here REVIEW (Sorry I dont konw how to embed it on here)

Comment on the post on my site to win a copy of the book


----------



## Dellen45 (Jul 22, 2011)

RavinHeart said:


> *Outdoor Furniture - Built to Last - Book Review and Give Away*
> 
> This month I chose to review the book "Outdoor Furniture - Built to Last" from Fox Chapel Publishing because it seemed to fit well with the theme this month. Outdoor furniture has to be designed to stand up to the elements for years. When building outdoor furniture we need to account for the fact that it will get rained on, scorched by the sun, and dried out by the wind. With the right supplies, design, joinery, and hardware our furniture can be built to last, and this book can help. The 14 projects in this book include Chairs, Benches, Tables, Swings, Gliders, Planters and more. Step-by-step instructions include exploded diagrams, patterns, and illustrations of each project. Although I would like to see more coverage of the pre and post work, it is a solid and good project book.
> 
> ...


Luxury Living Room Furniture and modern Dining Room Furniture with latest designed Coffee Table in London.

water ionizers


----------



## RavinHeart (Jul 30, 2009)

*Woodworking with the Router - Book Review and Give Away*

"Woodworking with the Router" was suggested to me for router month by Fox Chapel Publishing. This book is 370 plus pages of solid information on routers and using them properly and effectively. I think it is a good book for any woodworker that has or is planning on getting a router. Originally written over ten years ago this book has been revised and updated to be (in my opinion) even more complete. This version includes hundreds of large, rich photos and drawings in full color. It is a clearly written and comprehensive manual on routers. It is packed with techniques and tricks any woodworker can use.

Listen to the Review here REVIEW (Sorry I dont konw how to embed it on here)

Comment on the post on my site for a chance to win a copy of the book


----------



## RavinHeart (Jul 30, 2009)

*Workbenches and Shop Storage Solutions - Book Review and Give Away*

The book this month is "How to Make Workbenches & Shop Storage Solutions" from Fox Chapel Publishing

Listen to the Review here REVIEW (Sorry I dont konw how to embed it on here)

Comment on the post on my site for a chance to win a copy of the book


----------



## Cory (Jan 14, 2009)

RavinHeart said:


> *Workbenches and Shop Storage Solutions - Book Review and Give Away*
> 
> The book this month is "How to Make Workbenches & Shop Storage Solutions" from Fox Chapel Publishing
> 
> ...


Thanks for the review. I'd like to see a few excerpts from the book.


----------



## RavinHeart (Jul 30, 2009)

RavinHeart said:


> *Workbenches and Shop Storage Solutions - Book Review and Give Away*
> 
> The book this month is "How to Make Workbenches & Shop Storage Solutions" from Fox Chapel Publishing
> 
> ...


Copyright "stuff" makes it hard to do without allot of paperwork and time

If you have a sepcific question or questions fire away and will do my best to answer

Dot forget to comment on my site for a chance to win a copy too


----------



## RavinHeart (Jul 30, 2009)

*Studio Furniture of the Renwick Gallery - Book Review and Give Away*

*Don't forget to comment on the post for a chance to win a copy*

The book this month is "Studio Furniture of the Renwick Gallery" from Fox Chapel Publishing

Listen to the audio to learn how to *win a free copy of "Studio Furniture of the Renwick Gallery"*.

http://blip.tv/play/h84Ugt%2B1BAA.htmlhttp://a.blip.tv/api.swf#h84Ugt+1BAA


----------



## RavinHeart (Jul 30, 2009)

*How to Make Picture Frames - Book Review and Give Away*

*Don't forget to comment on the post on my site for a chance to win a copy*

The book this month is "How to Make Picture Frames" from Fox Chapel Publishing

Watch to learn how to *WIN a free copy of "How to Make Picture Frames"*.

http://blip.tv/play/h84UgueyVgA.html?p=1http://a.blip.tv/api.swf#h84UgueyVgA


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

RavinHeart said:


> *How to Make Picture Frames - Book Review and Give Away*
> 
> *Don't forget to comment on the post on my site for a chance to win a copy*
> 
> ...


Nice video, professional like.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

RavinHeart said:


> *How to Make Picture Frames - Book Review and Give Away*
> 
> *Don't forget to comment on the post on my site for a chance to win a copy*
> 
> ...


RavinHeart well produced and put together. And the hardest thing for me is making 4 45 degree joints match and glue properly.


----------



## RavinHeart (Jul 30, 2009)

*Creative Wooden Boxes from the Scroll Saw - Book Review and Give Away*

*Don't forget to comment on the post on my site for a chance to win a copy*

The book this month is "Creative Wooden Boxes from the Scroll Saw" from Fox Chapel Publishing

This month, I had a chance to speak with Carole Rothman about her new book. Be sure to visit Carole's blog

Watch to learn how to *WIN a free copy of "**Creative Wooden Boxes from the Scroll Saw*". Check out all the other things Fox Chapel Publishing has to offer too.

http://blip.tv/play/h84UguyEEwA.html?p=1http://a.blip.tv/api.swf#h84UguyEEwA

*You can get a copy here*

*[amazon_enhanced asin="156523541X" /]*


----------



## RavinHeart (Jul 30, 2009)

*Great Book of Woodworking Tips*

The book this month is "Great Book of Woodworking Tips" from Fox Chapel Publishing

Watch to learn how to *WIN a free copy of "Great Book of Woodworking Tips"*.

http://blip.tv/play/h84UgvuqCQA.html?p=1http://a.blip.tv/api.swf#h84UgvuqCQA


----------



## rodk1 (Oct 2, 2009)

RavinHeart said:


> *Great Book of Woodworking Tips*
> 
> The book this month is "Great Book of Woodworking Tips" from Fox Chapel Publishing
> 
> ...


Great review, would love to have this book.


----------



## brianharris (Jun 21, 2012)

RavinHeart said:


> *Great Book of Woodworking Tips*
> 
> The book this month is "Great Book of Woodworking Tips" from Fox Chapel Publishing
> 
> ...


Can I buy this book online??

swim goggle


----------



## RavinHeart (Jul 30, 2009)

RavinHeart said:


> *Great Book of Woodworking Tips*
> 
> The book this month is "Great Book of Woodworking Tips" from Fox Chapel Publishing
> 
> ...


Yes you can buy the bok online. I have a link on my site direct to it on Amazon or you can visit Fox Chapel's site and order it there. If you want to be entered for a chance to win a copy just leave a comment on the post on my site and you are entered … The deadline to enter is July 8th 2012 during the LIVE Cast at 8PM Central time

My site is HERE and this the direct link to the Book Review


----------



## sicilian (Jan 31, 2010)

RavinHeart said:


> *Great Book of Woodworking Tips*
> 
> The book this month is "Great Book of Woodworking Tips" from Fox Chapel Publishing
> 
> ...


looks like a great shop reference book to refresh or learn a new tip!!
gonna check out website!! thanks


----------

